# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Cool Projects using Ubuntu

## EmmaSystem76chick

I'm new to the forum and would love to have a good understanding of the types of projects women are working on using Ubuntu! I just started working at System76 and have spoken with some customers working on some unique projects. I was amazed at the range of capabilities the software can achieve. What are some of you guys working on? What other forums are you a part of? I look forward to getting to know you guys!

----------


## EmmaSystem76chick

I started a comic book using Libre Office. I came from Publisher by Microsoft. I am getting used to the format and the placement of the tools, but overall I'm finding it to be an easy switch. One little blah moment that I've had is when I try to move objects and I can't use the arrow keys to move the object over a tiny distance. It has an auto-distance in mind which seems to be too far every time I move. Other than that, I love Libre Office so far!

----------


## codemaniac

Ubuntu Women Team has many projects you can involve in , just be there on their irc channel and subscribe to their mailing list for the ride .
http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/

----------


## Buntu Bunny

The coolest thing I've done with Linux has been a CAD/CAM weaving program called ArahWeave. Anyone interested in handweaving and especially writing one's own drafts would be intrigued. Although written for jacquard and dobby loom weaving, it can be adapted for handlooms as well.

----------

